# Mod Ideas to ponder on



## SE-R06 (Apr 22, 2006)

I got my new 06 SE-R a couple of weeks ago and since then have ponder on what mods to get for it. I am not a kid nor a twenty-something but, I do like cars and like have to have them customized to my liking. This is the link to what I traded (work in progress) for the Sentra due to gasoline concerns:

http://www.supermotors.org/vehicles/registry/detail.php?id=8986

Now, these are the mods I am interested on. I would like the opinion of the season owners here. The mods are all parts from Nissan/Nismo:

Front under the bumper spoiler - Part # 96010-RNB50
Rear under the bumper spoiler - Part # 85050-RNB50
Rear anti-sway bar - Part # 56230-RNB55
Nismo Cat back/exhaust system - Part # 20100-RNB50
Nismo Cold Air Intake system - Part # 16576-RNB55
Low Down Kit, Strut/Spring system - Part # 5300S-RSB50

My car came with a Front Strut Tower Bar but, is the Nismo bar any different besides the looks/cosmetics? This bar and the Nismo Rear anti-sway bar say "*Not for street use. Doesn't carry any warranty*. Is this going to pose a warranty problem with other items in the car and, is NOT for street use make it not usuable on an every day driver car?

Other items I am interested on are:

--5 ZIGEN Fireball Exhaust (alternative for the Nismo cat back/exhaust system)
--Eibach Sportline Springs only (alternative for the OEM/Nismo low down kit strut/spring system---Can these springs be installed on regular OEM struts like mine without needing new struts?
--Can a LSD from an SE-R spec V be retrofitted to me SE-R?

Thanks y'all and apologies for the long post but I wanted to include everything in one post vice several ones.

Carlos


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

SE-R06 said:


> .....
> Now, these are the mods I am interested on. I would like the opinion of the season owners here. The mods are all parts from Nissan/Nismo:
> 
> Front under the bumper spoiler - Part # 96010-RNB50
> ...


Minus the nismo cai, I have all those parts. 

The lips look really good but come unpainted. they come as a flat black.

I felt a good handling difference with the sway bars. Make sure to get the front AND the rear. I had just the front for a while, and I had understeer until I got the rear to balance it out.

The Nismo exhaust to me has a great sound, and it doesn't look huge like my old greddy evo 2 did. It also looks good with the lip kit.

The Nismo spring/shock kit makes a huge difference in handling. you will however feel even the smallest bumps and the bigger ones can feel really bad.

Over all I would recommend any of those parts. :idhitit: 
I have some pictures here that may help you with the lip kit/exhaust....


----------



## SE-R06 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks Sorority. I think for now, I'll wait on the springs. I already have the front bar so I'm looking at getting the rear sway bar. I'll start with the exhaust lip kit and rear sway bar. The lip kit being flat black ready for paint might look ok on my black car without painting it.


----------

